
Apple Watch Is Smart, but It Can’t Replace Your Doctor - maxfan8
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/26/upshot/apple-watch-atrial-fibrillation.html
======
bobobob420
Can we not have links to articles behind paywalls, even if there are websites
that can extract the text. In a side note statistically the best thing you can
do for your health is have one primary care physician for as long as possible
and do many checkups. This will give the best increase to life expectancy.

